# Installshield bug, installation problem...



## andyal (May 20, 2009)

Posting this here rather than in XP forum, because it's an installation problem. Installshield tries to install Silkypix Developer suite (for processing raw camera images) but comes up with a "wizard was interrupted " error.

I've tried a few things like fixing the Local Security Policy - for the impersonation processes. I've installed Filemon, but don't really know how to interpret the info. 

Any ideas? Could I reinstall a recent installshield from their website?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Try disabling your anti-virus before installation


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try running the setup.exe as administrator

right click on setup.exe
credentials or something (haven't used XP with games or any sort of looking throught the system.
run as administrator.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

XP does not have a run as administrator option, so just ignore that.


----------

